# Windows XP  SP2 - Arbeitsgruppen werden nicht angezeigt



## Lark (6. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich die letzten beiden Tage daran versucht, 
den Fehler ausfindig zu machen, hab aber bisher hier im Forum oder auch sonst wo,
keine Lösung finden können. Aber vlt. fällt euch etwas zu meinem Problem ein:

Also:
Ich habe momentan Windows XP Pro mit dem SP2(Rechner A) installiert,
nur ist es mir nicht möglich in der Netzwerkumgebung die Arbeitsgruppen einzusehen.
Das Netzwerk läuft über einen Router. Auf dem zweiten Rechner ist Windows 2000 (Rechner B) aufgespielt. 
Es ist mir von Rechner A möglich Rechner B anzupingen, Rechner B kann auch Rechner A anpingen.
Rechner B kann auch die Arbeitsgruppe sehen und auf die Daten zugreifen.
Rechner A kann auch im Explorer über \\ip aufgerufen werden.
Von Rechner A ist es mir aber nicht möglich Rechner B über \\ip auf zurufen.
Die Submask ist bei beiden Rechner die gleiche, beide sind auch in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe. 
Die Windows interne Firewall ist bei Rechner A deaktviert. 

Und bei Rechner A ist unter den Netzwerkverbinndungen, eine mir unbekannte Netzwerkverbindung mit der Bezeichnung "1394-Verbindung". Deaktviert oder Aktviert hat mir bei mir keinen sichtbaren Unterschied gemacht. 

Ach ja, was vlt. auch noch gesagt werden sollte ist,
dass in der Netzwerkumgebung mein Router angezeigt wird, was mir auch neu ist...

Ich hoffe das ich jetzt nicht vergessen habe, was von belangen ist, wenn es doch, werde ich es noch nachtragen.
Edit 1:
Ach ja, der Zugriff auf das Internet ist mir bei beiden Rechnern möglich.


Vielen Dank schon mal, 
Marcel


----------

